# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  احمي طفلك من الاختناق ((ضروري لكل ام))

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته:.*




*إننا نجد عددا هائلا من الأطفال الرضع الذين يموتون اختناقاً أثناء نومهم و لم يبلغ عمرهم سن العام، فقد تقوم الأم بوضع طفلها على بطنه، فإن تحرك قليلا، بحيث أصبح أنفه وفمه على الوسادة، أدى ذلك إلى تعطيل جهازه التنفسي عن العمل وبعد فترة يتوفي وهو نائم , وحينما تأتي الأم تجده قد فارق الحياة.

للأسف فإن حوالي 60% من الوفيات في هذه السن المبكرة ناتجة عن هذه الحالة.

وفي أحايين أخرى يأتي الطفل بحركات مفاجئة، كأن يحشر رأسه بين قضيبي السرير فلا يستطيع إخراجه، حينها عليك بالهدوء وان تتمالكي نفسك وتخبري والده بان يمسك رأسه، بينما عليك أن تقومي بتحريك اللحاف من تحته بحيث لا يتاذى ويمكن تحريكه برفق حتى يستطيع إخراج رأسه من بين القضيبين.

تعودي سيدتي الأم بالا تجزعي وألا تخافي المواقف الخطرة لان الجزع والهول يجعل الطفل في موقف الخائف مما يزيد من تفاقم المشكلة , الأمر الذي يجعله يجهش بالبكاء والصراخ فلا يستجيب لأوامرك.


ماذا تفعلين إذا وجدت طفلك ملتف عنقه برباط شنطة البلاستيك؟

هنالك شنط مصنوعة من البلاستيك ولها رباط طويل , وفي بعض الأحيان يكون مفكوكا أو مقطوعا، وحين يلعب بها الطفل تلتف حول عنقه , وعندما يحاول الفكاك عنها لا يستطيع , يصرخ عاليا فتاتي والدته مسرعة لإنقاذه وهنا على الأم أن تجعله يقف في مكانه، ثم تطلب سكين أو مقص لقطع تلك الأربطة، مع محاولة الإسراع قدر الإمكان في قطع تلك الأربطة لان الطفل قليل الصبر وقد يتأذى إذا حاولت فك وحل تلك الأربطة بيديها.


ماذا يكون ردة فعلك إذا التف رباط جاكته زوجك بعنق طفلك؟

يجب عليك بسرعة محاولة فك العقدة المربوطة حول عنق الطفل , فإذا صعب عليك حل هذه العقدة يمكنك الاستعانة بمقص أو سكين اوموس لقطع الجزء الذي يلتف حول عنق طفلك.


لأجل مواجهة كل الأخطار الخاصة والتي ربما تواجه طفلك:-

- يجب عليك نزع كل الأربطة والأحزمة الملحقة بملابس طفلك.

- يجب حفظ كل الشنط المصنوعة من البلاستيك وبها اربطه بعيدا عن متناول طفلك.

- حاولي قص وتقصير كل الحبال الموجودة بالمنزل حتى لا يتعلق بها طفلك ويحدث بموجبها اختناق مفاجئ.

- لا تربطي مصاصة طفلك بحبل أو رباط ربما يلتف هذا الحبل حول عنقه.

- حاولي إنقاص كل الحبال التي تربط اللعبات بحيث لا يزيد طولها عن قدم فقط.

- لا تسمحي لطفلك الذي لم يبلغ عمره الثامنة أن يلعب مع اخوته الكبار بعجلات السيارات الممتلئة , وذلك لأنها ثقيلة وربما تقع على إحدى يديه أو أرجله فتكسرها.

- لا تتركي طفلك الصغير يلعب بلعبات ذات وزن ثقيل بحيث تكون مصنوعة من الحديد الصلب، فلربما إذا غضب الطفل قذف بها أخاه الصغير فتحدث له جرحا خطيرا.

- لا تسمحي لطفلك الصغير بنفخ البالونات لأنها ربما تنفجر فجاة ويعلق جزءا منها علي حلقه ويصعب بعدها إخراج ذلك الجزء , فإذا حدث وان علق جزءا منها علي حلقه يجب تهدئته وأمره بفتح فمه واسعا ومن ثم النظر لمكان تواجد تلك القطعة للعمل على إخراجها , وينصح الأطباء بعدم منح الطفل البالونات ليقوموا بعملية نفخها لان عملية كبس الهواء بالقوة يؤثر على أذن الطفل وربما يصاب بفتق في إحدى الأذنين.

سلامة المنافذ :

يجب عليك سيدتي ألا تضعي سرير طفلك تحت النافذه, خصوصا وان لكل نافذه ستائر مزودة بأربطة متدلية، وقد يلعب بها الطفل فتعلق في عنقه وتخنقه.


تامين قفل السيارة:- 
معظم الأطفال حينما يلعبون يلجئون للاختباء ليقوم الطفل الآخر بعملية التفتيش وإيجاده , ولهذا فان بعضهم يلجا للاختباء بالسيارة وأحيانا يحاول قفلها وتأمينها من الداخل حتى لا يفكر أحد انه بالداخل , ونظرا لان السيارة محكمة القفل فانه بعد فترة ربما يحدث له الاختناق لا سيما وان السيارة لها زجاج محكم القفل ولا ينفذ منه هواء , ولذا يجب على الأب مراعاة تامين قفل السيارة بحيث لا يتمكن أحد من أطفاله الدخول إليها.

إننا في حياتنا يجب علينا الحذر وتوخي كل ما يمكن أن يحدث ضررا لأطفالنا لأنهم اعز ما نملك في هذه الدنيا.
**
*

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيكي العافيه على الطرح الجميل  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووو هالأيآدي على موضوعك المفيد 
تحيآتي

----------


## باريسيا

*منوريني واهلا وسهلا فيكم وبطلتكم*  :Eh S:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جد مشكورة يا بروستنا :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*موضوع جميل يسلمو مها*
*أظن انو المكسرات موضوعها مهم ايضا، فإن ابتلع الطفل قطعة منها قد تسبب له الإختناق فورا، وخصوصا أن الأهل قد لا ينتبهون لطفلهم لأن هذا يحدث عادةً أثناء الحفلات والسهرات.. من المهم ألا يقترب الطفل من المكسرات فهي أداة سهلة لقتل طفلك!!*
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

تسلميلي مها 





> [align=center]
> *موضوع جميل يسلمو مها*
> *أظن انو المكسرات موضوعها مهم ايضا، فإن ابتلع الطفل قطعة منها قد تسبب له الإختناق فورا، وخصوصا أن الأهل قد لا ينتبهون لطفلهم لأن هذا يحدث عادةً أثناء الحفلات والسهرات.. من المهم ألا يقترب الطفل من المكسرات فهي أداة سهلة لقتل طفلك!!*
> [/align]



*اه صحيح* 

*بس انا بفضل الاطفال مايطلعوا مع امهاتهن لاي مطرح سهرات واعراس وغيره* 
*اله اذا راحت عند امها او ام زوجها يعني القرايب من الدرجه الاولى* 

*هي بتكون بسهره وبتركض ورا ابنها اذا ابتلع اشي وله وسخ او شي* 
*لا والله جد بحكي ؛بحط ابني عند احد خواتي او امي او احد من عيلتي* 


*ممنوع ينحط طفل امام اطفال ..*
*لانه ممكن يحطوا شي بتمه* 

*شكرا على مرورك وطلتك الحلوه* 
*وتعليقك الرائع*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*موضوع مفيد جدا لتمنا من كل اب وام ان ياخذ هذه الموضوع بعين عتبر* 
*شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا *

----------

